# The keeper of my pack!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

My Jack is the self appointed keeper of my pack. I mean, I asked him to do so, but never trained him to do it!

Nonetheless, the weather was crazy nice today, so I took a chance. Kept a watchful eye on my kitten, who has never been allowed out of doors... But, I am only human, and lost track after a couple hours. Well, the kitten apparently jumped the fence, but was only barely outside it when Jack barked an alert and came back inside the kitchen to make sure I knew something needed my attention, stat! Good dog!!!

And then, a couple hours later, I let both dogs ride along to the local store. The girls who work there adore Jack, but had never met my Weimaraner. So both dogs got lots of cookies and we loaded up and headed home. And about a block from the house, I did what I always do with Jack, I opened the truck door and let him race me home. But this time, I also let the Weim out to race, as well. I've owned her forever, and have no doubt she will follow me home. But I worried a little! 

Jack (my GSD always beats me home!) was business as usual, I pulled in, and Jack was wagging and waiting, lol! But no Lillian. I gave Jack the hand signal for "Find it!" Said "Lillian!" My heart raced when he looked at me twice, then ran straight away! across the street... But calmed so easily when he led her running into the garage.... In under a minute!! Good boy, Jack! Best. Dog. Ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I can t wait to see what he does with the chicks arriving this week! He is sooo sweet, and sooo protective. He knows what's Mine, and intuitively accepts that as his own duty. Best. Dog. Ever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Jack - you are a great gsd. Your human is very fortunate. I can't wait either to read what you do with the chicks!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Congrats Jack - you are a great gsd. Your human is very fortunate. I can't wait either to read what you do with the chicks!




Me too! With tons of pics, I hope.


----------

